# Finally going



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

The Portsmouth trip last weekend has me all fished out, believe it or not. Plus, the cool weather has tripped some sensor in my brain and all I can think about is deer, so the muzzleloader's packed, clothes have been de-scented, Scent-lok has been activated, and tomorrow I'm going hunting. Scouted a little today, found all the creeks are dry so I'm going to hunt the farm pond on our place. Lots of tracks around there, I'm sure due as much to the lush green grass around the dried pond rim as well as the remaining water. My good friend, the B.A.R MkII .30-06 is tagging along too for Saturday's regular rifle opener. I'm hoping the cool weather holds and that I at least see a deer, I'm here to tell you I plan on bulletizing every doe I see, our place is in bad shape. Wish me luck, and good luck to all of ya'll hitting the woods this weekend......its nice to finally have some cool (sub-80s, heck 90s) weather in October.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Deer Shooting*

Will,

Good luck tomorrow!! We are still flinging arrows at least for a few more weeks. 

Our muzzleloading season opens on November 
3rd. It is getting close. 

Post what you kill. We have to get this hunting forum up and going.

Darin


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

seen the first bonefied rub line of the year today....granted it was every other tree less than 2" wide and maybe knee high....little fellers got alota spunk


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rubs and scrapes*

I got up early on Saturday and loaded the trailer and truck. Picked up Greg and headed to Chatham County to bait. Checked all my stands, trimed a few limbs with the ple cutters and baited my 3 stands on my best tract. 

I noticed several new rubs since last week. Went over to the small tract. I have not been to this stand in a couple of months. I had to cut my trail back out thru the ticket. Got to the box stand and there is a damn Owl living in my stand. Owl crap all in my box. I evict the owl and bait my stand. I noticed a huge rub right down the road in front of the stand. Then another just past it. Then another just around the bend in the road. Then a scrape. A scrape? I thought it was a little early. I passed it off as a young buck getting to a early start. 

I get back to the truck and me and Greg hop on the 4-wheeler. Down the dirt road to my buddies stand. I pull out on the dirt road and what comes around the corner?? A game warden. Can't be a game warden. it was. He looks at me all the way by. I think to myself this can't be good. Riding on a public road with a passenger with no helment. He does not turn around. I check his stand and there is a scrape there as well. I head back to the truck and load up. Get out to HWY 64 and he has this guy pulled. He is wearing a camo shirt and jeans. I guess he pulled him cause he had camo on. No clue. I hope this is not a trend. 

I talk to my buddy and he said he went scouting a little and seen several scrapes. I saw several deer over the past 2 weeks that was still in velvet. I thought the rut may come in late but now scrapes are showing up. Who knows.

Darin


----------

